# 20 Gallon Sump Pump



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

I had an RIO2100 Pump for my 10 gallon sump shooting through 1 inch pipes into my 20 gallon long tank. I BLEW it out by accidentally spilling water all over it while plugged in and getting electrocuted at the same time!$%# I was wondering should I buy this pump again or should I find something different for my set up? Thanks!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

a rio isn't exactly the best pump out there, but it is on the cheap as far as costs go... 

you can try out an ehiem return, or a mag drive 7 pump, I'm not great with eheims as I use mag drives, but ameekplec should be able to answer some questions for you about them


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ahhh, well come to the wonderful world of running a sump. Just be careful, it'll take a while to get things moving smoothly. I flooded my basement several times before I get the hang of it. Try to tighten the hose with those metal screw thingy. Let me go search for yah ....

Ok, here they are (the plastic ones might be usefull too, no rust):
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/edealinv...=0&path=&offset=0&hits=12&sortby=&query=clamp

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Rio aren't the greatest pumps. Like Hojimoe said, try Mags or Eheims - eheims are pricier, but dead silent and will last forever.

Also, look into Marineland utility pumps, or ocean runner pumps.


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for the feedback but what's a good GPH rate for just a small 20 gallon? My RIO2100 was 692 GPH but I don't think its necessary to have it that strong for my tank anyways. As for Zebra I've been running this sump for a while now and its hard pvc pipes not hoses so those clamps can't help me but thanks anyway...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What skimmer are you using? I'd try to match it's draw. 
But yes, 600+ gph is too much - I think I'm getting about 100gph through my 10g sump.


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm using a cruddy Sea Clone 150 I found lying around from years ago in my basement lol


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

I honestly thought the RIO pumps were good, it was quiet and did the job?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There's better 

I'd go with Eheim if you 're looking to stay internal - there's a reason all the better European (and even some american) companies use eheims on their equipment (think Schuran, Korralin, Elos, etc etc).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Or you can go crazy and get a Red Dragon 

MMMMmmm titanium.


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol well I'm going to go to Big Al's today I guess, would North American Fish Breeders be any cheaper?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Don't go to BA to ever buy anything but standard glass tanks.

NAFB isn't much better. What pump are you looking for? It's best to order online. 

If you're looking for an Eheim 1250, check out pets and ponds or MOPs.ca.


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks ameekplec but I think I'm just gonna go big als right now, not looking to get an all out one for my 10 gallon sump anyway Lol. Just looking for something over 100gph like you said this time instead of my old 692gph pump. Nothing special lol thanks!


----------

